# Downhill-Rollertrecke Schauinsland



## Didgi (16. Januar 2004)

Servus,

wollte mal wissen, ob es sich lohnt da mal vorbeizuschauen. Irgendjemand ist da doch bestimmt schon runtergefahren oder?

Sollen ja ca. 8km sein. Ist das ne gute Strecke, oder eher so ein 3m breiter Forstweg?

Wie kommt man dann wieder hoch? Fährt da so eine Bahn oder wie funktioniert das?

Danke im vorraus, Grüße Daniel


----------



## ykcor (16. Januar 2004)

was ich so gehört hab, da fährst mit der seilbahn hoch...
und die strecke is eher forstweg mässig ja... aber selber da gewesen bin ich noch nich^^

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (16. Januar 2004)

die talstation und somit auch der verleih der roller ist direkt an der schauinsland-gondel-talstation. hoch kommt man mit der gondel, ist im preis mitinbegriffen. für biker jedoch nicht zu empfehlen, da die bahn sehr teuer ist, um das mtb-publikum abzuschrecken und direkt nach todtnau in den bikepark "weiterzureichen".
ich bin im unteren teil bei einer meiner abfahrten vom schauinsland über singletrails mal falsch abgebogen und auf die rollerstrecke gestoßen. sie ist sicherlich nicht das was man einen singltrail nennt, jedoch ein reiner forstweg ist  sie, ganz unten zumindet, nicht. dort ging es in ein paar anlieger-kurven mal kurz steil den berg runter, und dann war die strecke auch schon zu ende. mehr kann ich dir leider nicht darüber verraten. aber generell fahre ich doch lieber die genialen singletrails am schauinsland mitm bike, als mit so nem roller, denn dazu sind die höhenmeter einfach viel zu schade


----------



## nils (17. Januar 2004)

Die DH-Rollerstrecke ist ganz mit dem Bike nicht sooo prickelnd. Im oberen Teil ist es ein etwas breiterer Weg (keine Waldautobahn) mit Wasserablaufrinnen und einem hübschen Anlieger. Das richtige "Spaßtempo" auf diesem Weg ist aber fast schon kriminell... Das mittlere Stück ist etwas interessanter aber unten landet man irgendwann auf einer Waldautobahn. Noch dazu ist die Seilbahn nicht wirklich billig (mit Bike irgendwas um 26,- Tacken).
Es gibt aber beihnahe unzählige, richtig gute Singletrails den Schaula runter. Da ist aber etwas Ortskenntnis gefragt.
Um richtig DH zu fahren ist Todtnau wesentlich besser. Die Strecke ist zwar nicht so lang, dafür mit Anliegern etc.


----------



## obriboris (21. Februar 2008)

Hi,
if you are interested to watch the part of Shauinsland downhill-roller biking check these videos. It was definitelly a lot of fun!

http://revver.com/video/692235
http://revver.com/video/692220


----------



## Racer86 (21. Februar 2008)

Hi Didgi also die strecke ist wirklich nur ein forstweg mehr oder weniger das macht kein spaß! wenn du wirklich spaß haben willst dann komm nach freiburg an den rosskopf und fahr die ''border-line''  

hier kannst dir nen vorgeschmak holen:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/10966/


ride on


----------

